# Darn Hawks-Great Pyreneess?



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had 3 hawks in my yard yesterday....hanging out in the trees waiting for the chickens to be out.....I'm considering getting a Great Pyrenees .....does anyone have any experience with them? I have an acre fenced, I'm not sure that is enough. I cannot shoot the hawks......its illegal in this county. They sure will ruin a chickens day. On the flip side being confined to the coop for days on end made my old girls learn to like our new little chicks, the pecking order has stopped and now they are like old friends!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I used a GP/lab mix and another lab mix dog on 1 acre for my flocks and we never lost one to hawk, osprey or eagle, though they lived nearby and flew over quite frequently.

A regular dog will do the same job as a GP...my lab mix is very vigilant to hawks or any other large bird that is low flying...he particularly hates the buzzards.

Thing One and Thing Two, AKA Chocolate Thunda...on duty on their acre of farm.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We have hawks, falcons, and eagles. They circle overhead and watch my flock at times. I have yet to loose a chicken to them. When they come to close everyone seeks cover under the porch , trampoline , or coop. I don't have a guardian dog nor plan to . As long as there is places to hide chickens will seek shelter. If they don't then it weeds out the birds that are not good for free ranging.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

They may have moved on now, but I had a family of 4 hawks move in to my and my neighbors trees for a couple of weeks. My pen is 6' high and covered, happily, because they REALLY wanted my girls, even hopping around on top of the pen WHILE I WAS IN IT. I think they may have moved on, last time I heard them they were east over a neighbors who also has chickens. A good sign is a small group of doves (ring-neck) that hung around my property until the hawks moved in have come back. Just last year, b4 chickens, I would have been thrilled to see them, but until this year, there was nothing in my yard that would have attracted them.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

BTW, that is a beautiful acre.


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

These are very aggressive hawks. I have lost 2 hens over the last several months. But I have seen them chase the chickens on foot in front of me. The hawks are not afraid of humans. I have also seen scratching in the dirt around the coop. I suspect while I was at work the hawk was trying to get into the coop. I do give my girls plenty of space in the covered run but I really enjoy watching them in the yard. They are so much happier. Don't think hawks hanging around are okay. They are aweful and very very aggressive. I have not heard good things about any other type of dog. I'm surprised a lab mix does not go after chickens. Thanks for all the feed back. I love it!


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

My americaunas seek shelter, but a hawk can go to the same shelter, they are not afraid to walk under branches, porches, or anywhere else. My Delawares don't ever try to hide. They are the ones who got picked off. I actually shewed a hawk off of a hen on my porch. I think if you have not lost a chicken to a hawk, it was luck.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The hawks out here in the country are much, much more wary of humans than in suburban areas...they are just as likely to be shot around here as a crow. We have a plenty of hawks, eagles, osprey and owls but they tend to avoid contact with humans and would never perch on a tree nearby or get within shooting distance. 

We, ourselves, do not shoot at the hawks or other birds...but country boys tend to and so wariness of humans is passed down from parent to offspring. 

We also have a large crow population who harass the hawks when they get near the place and we have fun watching the aerial battles...entertainment! That's why we don't mind our murder of crows living up on the hill. 

You all just need a few BB or paintball guns and have a little fun when no one is looking.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Bee said:


> The hawks out here in the country are much, much more wary of humans than in suburban areas...they are just as likely to be shot around here as a crow. We have a plenty of hawks, eagles, osprey and owls but they tend to avoid contact with humans and would never perch on a tree nearby or get within shooting distance.
> 
> We, ourselves, do not shoot at the hawks or other birds...but country boys tend to and so wariness of humans is passed down from parent to offspring.
> 
> ...


That's how it is here with the hawks and such. They are very wary of humans, I personally have never shot at them ( have wanted too though lol ) but I wouldn't put it past some of the others around this area.


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

We were hawk free for several months, I think a neighbor somewhere must have done just that. I did think about a potato gun, but I like the paintball gun idea.........I'll probably go with a BB gun. Less hassle than a dog.


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

*GP*

We adopted a Great Pyrenees from the Humane Society of all places. We have had him almost 2 months and what a wonderful livestock guardian he has been. Love this dog. We got lucky, he is very well behaved, no bad behaviors and spots a hawk before we do and is all over them. So far this worked out so well. I don't think he likes the hot humid Missouri summers. He stays in the house if it is over 85 degrees. I'm glad he found a place in our home! Now the chicks can free range all day long and are so much happier.


----------

